# I wana get divorced cause he cheated



## lovebug82 (Nov 11, 2009)

I wana get divorced but I just can't do it...idk y I'm soo unhapppy since my h cheated it has been three months n i still dk wana say i love u or touch...he is now sick of arguing about it everyday...I understand the fact if I say we will work through this then I throw it in his face everyday...but I think of it every sec of the day I can't stop it was soo un called for soooo very unlike him n it was with a stripper.....y can't I just walk away we have been together 10yrs married for only 7 months...meet wen we were16 n have seen eachother every day since...I have a great job I'm very independent n I still can't leave whyyyyy I don't wana be like this with him for ever I just wana be happy n have a family but idk if I can do it with him without bringing it up every day.....sooooo confused hellllppp pleaseeeee I'm 27
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anon2010 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm going through the same thing, so I understand your pain and confused state you're in. I think you should evaluate other aspects of your marriage before making a decision to get a divorce. If everything else feels right and your husband is honest and truly remorseful about his cheating, you should try to save your marriage. The fact that your husband came out to you and confessed about his deed is very commendable and I think it works in your favor. At least he's honest with you and wants to work things out. If I were you, I would give him a chance.

I know a couple where the husband cheated on his wife with a friend. It was a full blown affair. At the time he wanted to leave his wife for the other woman. But they decided to work on their marriage and now they're a happy family of 5, had 2 more kids after the affair and I don't see any signs of infidelity on his part again. I'm sure it was really hard on her at the time, but like I said if you feel you married the right man for the right reasons and your marriage is otherwise close to perfect, he makes you happy and etc, then you should stay together. Read books and resources, seek advice on how to deal with your emotions. Don't build resentment between you and your husband by bringing up his transgression every second. I'm in no position to give advice to other people, but this is what I think.


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

anon2010 said:


> I'm going through the same thing, so I understand your pain and confused state you're in. I think you should evaluate other aspects of your marriage before making a decision to get a divorce. If everything else feels right and your husband is honest and truly remorseful about his cheating, you should try to save your marriage. The fact that your husband came out to you and confessed about his deed is very commendable and I think it works in your favor. At least he's honest with you and wants to work things out. If I were you, I would give him a chance.
> 
> I know a couple where the husband cheated on his wife with a friend. It was a full blown affair. At the time he wanted to leave his wife for the other woman. But they decided to work on their marriage and now they're a happy family of 5, had 2 more kids after the affair and I don't see any signs of infidelity on his part again. I'm sure it was really hard on her at the time, but like I said if you feel you married the right man for the right reasons and your marriage is otherwise close to perfect, he makes you happy and etc, then you should stay together.
> Read books and resources, seek advice on how to deal with your emotions. Don't build resentment between you and your husband by bringing up his transgression every second. I'm in no position to give advice to other people, but this is what I think.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## lovebug82 (Nov 11, 2009)

katie jane said:


> anon2010 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going through the same thing, so I understand your pain and confused state you're in. I think you should evaluate other aspects of your marriage before making a decision to get a divorce. If everything else feels right and your husband is honest and truly remorseful about his cheating, you should try to save your marriage. The fact that your husband came out to you and confessed about his deed is very commendable and I think it works in your favor. At least he's honest with you and wants to work things out. If I were you, I would give him a chance.
> ...


----------

